# was ist das für eine libelle ?



## kleinmolli70 (15. Mai 2008)

seit gestern hab ich eine große dicke libelle bei mir am teich , sieht toll aus , leider ist sie alleine , und nur die roten und blauen habe ich momentan massenweise am teich __ fliegen , aber diese hier hab ich im letzten jahr noch nicht gehabt ,
könnt ihr mir sagen was das genau ist ?


----------



## Grubi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hi

Ich würde sagen das ist eine __ Plattbauchlibelle : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plattbauchlibelle

Gruss Grubi


----------



## jochen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hallo,

jepp stimme Grubi zu,

auf den Bild ist das Weibchen zu sehen, 
und wenn dann mal ne dicke blaue dazukommt... , könnte es dann das Männchen sein...


----------



## Naturfreund (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Stimmt, ich hab auch ein glückliches __ Plattbauch - Pärchen am Teich.  

Übrigens: Die Larven sehen für Laien auf den ersten Blick auch nicht wie Libellenlarven aus. Die sind schauen ganz schön plump aus, sind braun und bewegen sich nur langsam, krabbelnd oder (bei mir eher seltener) schwimmend fort. Ich dachte als Einsteiger erst, es wäre eine unentdeckte Krebsart oder sowas  . Wenn du die auf dem Bodengrund deines Teiches findest, weißt du Bescheid  .


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hallo

Dann habe ich hier ein Mänchen und die kleinen in Rot.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

wow super bilder , und hübsche tiere , sie sehen echt superschön aus , leider ist davon nur eine am teich , also noch kein männchen gefunden die arme ....
von den kleinen roten habe ich auch jede menge , und die kleinen blauen seit zwei tagen auch , einfach tolle farben ...
 larven hab ich in meinen teich noch keine gesehen , obwohl ich letztes jahr auch jede menge kleiner __ libellen hatte . naja bin wohl zu blind und wasser ist zur zeit sehr trübe . 

aber werner verate mir mal wie du solche tollen bilder hinbekommst 
die sind ja super gestochen scharf .wahnsinn 
ich bekomm sowas nicht hin :-(


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hi Kleinmolli

Dich hatte ich ganz vergessen. 

Zu deiner Frage: Da ich kein Fotoprofi bin, gebe ich meiner Cam. die Schuld. 

Ich knippse einfach in verschiedenen Einstellungen bis ich brauchbare Ergebnisse habe und der Rest wird wieder gelöscht.


Heute habe ich auch ein Weibchen vor die Linse bekommen. 
Sie muß aber schon sehr alt sein, sie hatt auf dem ganzen Körper schon Schimmel angesetzt.


----------



## jochen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hallo Werner,

absolut tolle Bilder...


----------



## Kimba95 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hallo Kleinmolli,
bei uns ist es zur Zeit am Teich genauso wie bei dir, etliche kleine rote und blaue __ Libellen. Heute morgen dann habe ich eine große am Gartenhäuschen gesehen, sie war leider auch alleine unterwegs, ich hatte aber nicht so schnell den Fotoapparat zur Hand. Übrigens deine Fotos sind doch gut geworden.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

So, hab es endlich geschafft meinen "Flieger" abzulichten.
Sie schaut jeden Tag mehrmals bei mir vorbei und streitet sich am Wasser immer mit einer Wespe. Ist echt witzig den Beiden zu zusehen wie dann doch jeder von ihnen sein Plätzchen am Tümpel findet
 
 Bildmitte - eher rechts, das rote da vor dem Blatt 

Liebe Grüße Ruth


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Servus Werner, Servus Ruth

@ Ruth: Das ist eine Frühe Adonisjungfer (Pyrrhosoma nymphula)

Das Foto ist leider nicht sehr scharf  , aber das wird schon mit üben, üben und nochmal üben  

@ Werner: Das ist ein Vierfleck (Libellula quadrimaculata)



> Ich knippse einfach in verschiedenen Einstellungen bis ich brauchbare Ergebnisse habe und der Rest wird wieder gelöscht.


Der Weg ist das Ziel, sehe darin keinen Fehler. Jeder so wie er kann und will


----------



## Ghul-Ash (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Habe mal eine Frage...

Gibt es eine Libelle die fast so aussieht wie eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle ?

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das ich wirklich eine so "relativ" seltenene Libelle bei uns habe... Sogar ein Pärchen...

Greez,
Marco


----------



## midnite (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hallo Marco,

ich meine auch eine letztes Jahr bei mir gesehen zu haben. Zuerst habe ich gedacht, es wäre ein Schmetterling. War aber viel zu groß.

Allerdings sind nur bei dem Männchen die Flügel blau, die weibchen haben durchsichtige Flügel.

am ehesten ähnlich würde ich sagen diese __ Plattbauchlibelle


----------



## Ghul-Ash (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hi,
also ich habe auch erst an einen Schmetterling gedacht, aber war keienr 

Ein Weibchen habe ich auch schon entdeckt, die haben so braune Flügel 


Heute bei einer Kanu Tour habe ich bestimtm über 200 dieser __ Libellen gesehen, ich kann mir garnicht vrostellen das die so utner Nautrschutzstehen???


Greez,
Marco


----------



## chromis (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Hi,



> Gibt es eine Libelle die fast so aussieht wie eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle


ja, es gibt noch eine zweite Art, Calopteryx splendens:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prachtlibellen


----------



## Ghul-Ash (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist das für eine libelle ?*

Nene, das BLau sah man schon sehr deutlich ^^


----------

